# painting clear tails



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

guys, anybody know a transparent red paint that I can spray on my clear tails? Candy apple red appears pink? I want the tails to be OEM red in color if possible. 
Thanks Chris 92 classic


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

try putting on a lot of coats of paint


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I did a google search and found this link.

I assume you used the Candy Apple Red Testors tranparent paint? You might have luck with other products, I have no idea.

This google cached site might help as well.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Why don't you sell the clears and buy a set of 91-92 tails...they are extrmely easy to make all red...I have seen it done tons of times.

PS, I would be intested in buying you clears if there not messed up, since you tried painting them.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

yeah sell them and buy the tsuri tails instead of painting them.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Where is the moderator of this forum? Obviously Nissanforums.com needs my moderation help.  Not to be a pain but someone should move this to Cosmetic Mods and show. When they move this be sure to e-mail a admin and ask them to make me a mod. Anyway, be careful not to darken the tails to much, and dont go over the reverse lights. Make sure you stock up on candy apple paint, because this stuff wears off.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *yeah sell them and buy the tsuri tails instead of painting them. *


C'mon guys, the Tursus are the same as the original except the turnsignal is clear.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

thats why it would be a good idea to paint them from the inside so they wont wear off so easliy.. my problem is .. i tried to heat up the lights and even sitting in the heat the old silcone would NOT budge.. and im not gonna try any harder because ive allready busted one set of tails.. i dont like stock and i dont like the aftermarkets, so im gonna go with the transparent red.. but when not to sure.. Travis


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Do it in the oven .... 250* for about 7 mins....then pry gently with screwdriver.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

SentraXERacer said:


> *C'mon guys, the Tursus are the same as the original except the turnsignal is clear. *


C'mon with that he should just put on the stocks back on.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I just painted the amber on my taillights today and they look and match absolutely PERFECT. I used the Testors spray paint. $4 at the RC car store. The model number of the paint is: 1605. I tried to buy paint before to match but unless it is this exact color it will not match. No one can even tell I painted my lights. Take your time and do light coats. Very pleased and recommend it.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

got pics?


----------

